

Ask HN: can I visit your Dublin office? - vsergiu

I happen to be in Dublin for the Node.js conference on September 8-13 and I&#x27;d love to visit any startup office or IT workplace there, maybe meet some passionate developers and share some ideas.
Also, I&#x27;d like to have a coffee with anyone or&#x2F;and maybe hack a MVP during my stay there.<p>Also if anyone would recommend some cool places to see there and fun stuff to do I would really appreciate it ;)
======
gregor2012
Come by the 10gen offices for a coffee! Are you going to nodeconf.eu I guess?
Staying on the island? Ping me @gregormacadam :)

~~~
vsergiu
Yes I am going to the nodeconf :) I am not staying on the island because I
bought a dayticket, I will book a hotel room and will stay around 1 week in
Dublin. Will be my first time there.

